# 7.2 -> 8.0 Quick Question



## grigorovl (Mar 11, 2010)

I've read on the subject so I want a to ask a quick question.

I have 7.2 right now and I want to upgrade to 8.0. I am running Apache. If I do the upgrade and reinstall the ports, do the ports keep the old configuration?

If they don't, am I better off:
a) not upgrading
b) upgrading and using 7.x compatability

I don't want to back up every single configuration file and then try to import it.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 11, 2010)

The quick answer is yes. 

You can do the upgrade and do reinstall the ports as suggested by the upgrade process without loosing your configuration files. It's no different from upgrading to a new version of apache as the base system which is updated does not interact with any of the ports or their configurations. I do believe that even pkg_delete does not remove any altered configuration files, only those that are installed by default and left that way.

But as always, do a backup of important data before an upgrade.


----------



## grigorovl (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks. It's kind of late tonight, but tomorrow I will get on with 8.0.

As for content, I have already backed it up, my question was only for the configuration files.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 11, 2010)

grigorovl said:
			
		

> Thanks. It's kind of late tonight, but tomorrow I will get on with 8.0.
> 
> As for content, I have already backed it up, my question was only for the configuration files.



I would say that a non-default configuration file is as important as "content". One day you will screw it up, and have to redo the work. This is not true for me though. I have already screwed up so many times it's not even funny, and will screw up many more times 

So my general suggestion is to treat anything that isn't default/standard on our machine as something that you will need a backup for.


----------



## Nirbo (Mar 12, 2010)

If you rebuild to 8.x with binaries, make sure you install the binaries for 8.x. If you were planning on csupping and making world (takes longer, but it's my prefered route) it's in your best interest to rebuild all of your installed ports tree from source as well. All installed binaries benefit from whatever flags you've set in your make configuration file, and your kernel, userland, and ports are all on the same page as to where they are and what they are doing.

Occasionally building a port for 7.x (or any old version) and running it in 8.x (or any newer version) can cause problems and weird crashes.

If this webserver recieves decent traffic, you can always start a massive rebuild with portmaster/portupgrade/theotherone and renice it so that it doesn't hog system resources. If it's a personal use server you might just be happier to accept a couple of days of it being a bit slower just to get the rebuild over with.

Or use binaries, whatever


----------

